# 8th Annual Riff Wrath Jams



## Guest

It's that time of the year again.
Mark your calendars boys n' girls.
Saturdays, June 25th and Sept 10.
Up in beautiful Elora. 30 minutes north of Guelph or Kitchener.
Here's a link to last fall's fest.
PM me for directions.

This year, Gerry and Annette have a box full of T-shirts made up. $20 ea.


----------



## greco

Unfortunately, I will be in Ottawa. 

Have a great jam!!! 

My best to Gerry and Annette and the other folks I have gotten to know through being at previous jams.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I'll see what the schedule dictates...but I would love to go.


----------



## Budda

Well I know I can't do June (tour) but we'll see what September looks like.

I have only been once and always want to go back :/


----------



## sambonee

It was fun. I think cheech Marin was there last time.


----------



## amagras

Too far for me but I will have greco here.


----------



## Guest

Weekly bump.

Regardless of your perceived talent level, this is a great hang out to flex your fingers.
From beginner to those of us who think we know how to play guitar.
No sign up sheets or wait your turn bs. You want to play, get up there and play.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I second everything Lari said. I've gone twice and both times were a blast. Even though I consider myself "competent, I have trouble putting myself "out there". I've never played anywhere in front of people that I felt more comfortable and appreciated.

Believe me, if you're at all self-conscious or you've never "busted your cherry" THIS is the place to do it. There are players of EVERY level here and ALL of them are "class acts" all the way. Besides...it's a blast. The most fun you'll have with your clothes on.

I sure hope I can make it this year. The 2 hour trip is well worth it. I could transport 1 with gear if necessary. I go 400 south from Orillia area, across 9 to Orangeville and then down to Elmira. If you need a ride and are within that general area, send me a pm. I'm not a drinker so, sober driver all the way.


----------



## Jamdog

laristotle said:


> Weekly bump.
> 
> Regardless of your perceived talent level, this is a great hang out to flex your fingers.
> From beginner to those of us who think we know how to play guitar.
> No sign up sheets or wait your turn bs. You want to play, get up there and play.


So what is it exactly?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Marnie and I need to get up there for one of these. See if one of these dates works. Besides, I have some new posters for you


----------



## Guest

Jamdog said:


> So what is it exactly?


Pretty much a free-for-all.
You play when you want, sit out when you want.
Here's a coupla' links to past jams.
7th annual Riff Wrath Jams 2015
7th annual Riff Wrath Jams 2015 Part II






It can go on till 4 am.
(caution. language)








GuitarsCanada said:


> Marnie and I need to get up there for one of these. See if one of these dates works. Besides, I have some new posters for you


You guys would have a great time!
Mind you, it'd be a two hour drive for you.
Plenty of space to pitch a tent.
I'm sure Gerry would be appreciate more posters.


----------



## Guest

Nice country drive.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Bump for an excellent opportunity to play with people of all sorts of skill levels.


----------



## JBFairthorne

As per your request in the other thread...

It's been my experience that you guys can play just about anything (I'm just tryin' to keep up), so it's not really about the playing, it's about who wants to sing it/knows the words (and it ain't me). Wink...Lari...

Anyhow, here's what I've been working on lately for what it's worth...

Brown Sugar, Jumpin' Jack Flash, Angie
Ziggy Stardust, Suffragette City (I actually know it this time if it comes up), Rebel Rebel (nudge nudge...I finally "got it")
While My Guitar Gently Weeps
I Shot The Sheriff
Free Falling
Like A Rolling Stone (in A I think? Chorus is A, D, E)
Don't Worry Baby (yeah, The Beach Boys, love the melody though)


----------



## Guest

JBFairthorne said:


> .. it's about who wants to sing it/knows the words (and it ain't me). Wink...Lari...


I sound like crap! You know that. lol.
I only sing to fill in for vocals when no else is at the mic.
As for the lyrics? I make up what I don't know. Don'cha know. lol.

I like your selection. I'll learn what I can. Otherwise, I'll just follow you.


----------



## JBFairthorne

You know I have no problem with made up lyrics...

What you lack in pure unadulterated singing talent you MORE than make up for in charm. Being a front man isn't ALL about singing. The fact is, people like to watch and listen to you. At least I do. What more can you ask for? You da man...


----------



## Guest




----------



## sambonee

Last year we fun. See if I can come this yer gin.


----------



## ed2000

Sounds like fun but it seems I only know and play fragments of songs that no one ever plays anymore.
Any blues jamming/3 chord/British Invasion/greasy 50's R&R songs on the menu? It's been 15 years since I've played the 'oldies' in a band enviroment..I kinda feel like I'm outta tha loop.


----------



## Guest

There will be, once you start playing them.
There's always so many different versions of the blues.
For other songs, I'll look at your fretting hand and follow along.


----------



## sambonee

laristotle said:


> There will be, once you start playing them.
> There's always so many different versions of the blues.
> For other songs, I'll look at your fretting hand and follow along.


Me too. I'll follow along too!!


----------



## JBFairthorne

Don't be scared Ed. These guys are solid. They can play (almost) whatever you want. Honestly, the first time I went, I didn't know well over half the stuff we played. If in doubt, I just turned down a little, watched and learned on the fly. Most of the classics aren't that complicated anyhow. Seriously, I didn't get even ONE "wtf are YOU playing" looks...at least, not that I noticed. Seriously, you'll never play with a more respectful (and fun) bunch of "strangers".


----------



## Hamstrung

laristotle said:


> There will be, once you start playing them.
> There's always so many different versions of the blues.
> For other songs, I'll look at your fretting hand and follow along.





sambonee said:


> Me too. I'll follow along too!!


... and sometimes I'll look to follow along at someone who's looking at me to follow!


----------



## JBFairthorne

Hamstrung said:


> ... and sometimes I'll look to follow along at someone who's looking at me to follow!


Just don't look at me...unless you're accustomed to following a lefty. Me, I'm used to looking at righties. However, that lefty that showed the last couple times that plays a righty upside down, immediately messed me up as soon as I looked at him. I had to make a conscious effort to NOT look at what he was playing.


----------



## Guest

Well, watching you would be like playing in front of a mirror. No?


----------



## JBFairthorne

Yes it would, but for me, it all comes down to the way you're USED TO seeing things. I read right handed tab and can follow right handed players because that's what I'm used to.  I'm sure righties are used to the same, things being what they are. Oh...and I don't play in front of the mirror...


----------



## Kerry Brown

Been following this thread with a lot of interest. Sure would be nice if we could put together a jam like this on the west coast. I'd be willing to help organize it if anyone else is interested. I don't have a place to host it though. If anyone is interested please don't hijack this thread, PM me please.


----------



## Guest

Have fun Kerry. It definitely is worth the effort.
Don't worry about hijacking .. I consider it a bump for this thread. lol.



JBFairthorne said:


> Oh...and I don't play in front of the mirror...


I was speaking for myself for when I follow you. lol.


----------



## Kerry Brown

There is local bar jam every Thursday night. We could show up there and take it over for a few hours. It's very casual and I know the guys that run it. It's an hour drive from Vancouver.


----------



## Moosehead

Looking forward to this years jams, gonna try and drag my drummer buddy out again.


----------



## sambonee

Just arrive at 4:20 and stay for a very long minute.


----------



## greco

It feels like time somehow stops when you are at Riff's...


----------



## Guest

sambonee said:


> Just arrive at 4:20 and stay for a very long minute.





greco said:


> It feels like time somehow stops when you are at Riff's...


Every clock at Gerry's (except one) displays 4:20. Perpetually.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Awesome. The more the merrier.

Time really does seem to stop there. I can't think of anywhere else that I've looked at my watch and suddenly realized I've been playing for 5 hours.


----------



## Guest

Two weeks away!


----------



## shoretyus

hmmmmm...


laristotle said:


> Two weeks away!
> 
> View attachment 21357


----------



## JBFairthorne

I've been sending subliminal messages to all the lurkers.

...must attend...must attend...must attend...


----------



## Guest

shoretyus said:


> hmmmmm...


It'd be great to see ya again Pat.
No need for the Hammond this time.
Gerry has three keyboards now.
He tossed the upright into his neighbour's bonfire a coupla' years back.


----------



## Budda

I may be able to make it. Gotta see if there's anything planned that day that I don't know about.


----------



## Guest

Tell them/her that 'this is your plan, come along and enjoy the day'.


----------



## JBFairthorne

9 days...

I would be interested to hear who's coming. It'll be nice to play with you guys again as well as maybe meet some new people from here.


----------



## Guest

Next Saturday! 
If your wives won't give you permission .. bring them along.
There's horses for them to look at/pet.
Who knows, they may have a good time. lol.

PM me for directions.


----------



## Lola

Extenuating circumstances will not allow me to come to this. I have an obligation. My son who wants to desperately become a fire fighter needs a letter of reference from one of our "friends" who is in the public eye. They are hosting and Jack and Jill party for their daughter the same weekend! I don't even want to go and would rather be playing my guitar. If we don't go I may not get the letter my son needs. If they knew that I had gone to Riff Wrath I wouldn't get the letter for sure. This really sucks big time.

Make sure pls that you get some videos! This is going to be fun for those attending this event.


----------



## Moosehead

I hope there are cookies again! lol

Talked to my drummer buddy in Guelph, he's down for some rockin and rollin. 

Gave the wife notice today; won't be around much of next Saturday, Sunday either for that matter lol.


----------



## JBFairthorne

5 days...


----------



## sulphur

I've got to make it down there for one of these jams one day.

A busy work schedule lately won't allow that this time.
If the schedule aligns with my regular days off that I work normally, I'd be able to make it.
One day.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Plan ahead for the next one. It's at the end of the summer. Believe me, it's worth planning ahead for.


----------



## Guest

Sept 10 to be precise.
Saturday after labour day.


----------



## sulphur

What's the weather like down there at that time?

We played an outdoor gig around that time up here and it was pretty cool, to say the least.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Same as anywhere else in Ontario at that time of year. It's indoors though, with the option of opening a large sliding door for an open air "effect".


----------



## Guest

sambonee said:


> Last year we fun. See if I can come this yer gin.


I'll bring a hat for you?



Hamstrung said:


> ... and sometimes I'll look to follow along at someone who's looking at me to follow!


There was one jam where I was visually following someone. It sounded way off.
I thought the bass was out of tune. I changed to playing by ear at that point. Better.
It was after we finished the song that I was informed that the guitar I was trying to follow was tuned to open 'G'. lol.


----------



## Lola

Moosehead said:


> I hope there are cookies again!
> 
> .


What kind of cookies would they be? lol


----------



## sambonee

Lola said:


> What kind of cookies would they be? lol


you know. they're Lola COOKIES!!!


----------



## shoretyus

Me like Cookie


----------



## GuitarT

Can't make this Saturday but have September date already penciled in my calendar.


----------



## Lola

sambonee said:


> you know. they're Lola COOKIES!!!


Oh my kind of cookies! They make you feel like a puddle of mud! Just so damned relaxed and not a flippin' care in the world. All is good! 

My friend got some canna brownies. You couldn't taste any product in it! His dad found them and ate one. He was going to eat two but then thought better because he was on a diet! Within an hour of eating this brownie, he couldn't feel his legs and was just freaking out. They called the ambulance. They took him to the hospital and the doctors did all sorts of test on him. Nothing was wrong with him. They didn't take any blood samples. They thought it was initially a heart attack. Then my friends sister asked the dad if he ate anything strange. He said "not really, just Mike's brownies" and then they knew that he was stoned out of his mind! Scary shit! A little funny too! He's in his late 60"s.


----------



## sambonee

That's like a scene from police academy or cheech and Chong. 

Sounds funny. I bet he wasn't laughing.


----------



## Lola

sambonee said:


> That's like a scene from police academy or cheech and Chong.
> 
> Sounds funny. I bet he wasn't laughing.


He wasn't laughing. It took a little time until he could see the humor in it. He was convinced that he was going to the pearly gates. 

All he asked his son was, "you enjoy feeling this fucked up"? Sorry about the f-bomb. His choice of words not mine. lol


----------



## sambonee

Lol. Seriously.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Geez the wait is killing me...


----------



## Adcandour

JBFairthorne said:


> Geez the wait is killing me...


That bad, eh? 

I've almost got all my guitar stuff unpacked. I'm gonna set-up the Digitech Trio for a full band vibe - hopefully that'll take off the edge between Riff Wraths, haha.


----------



## JBFairthorne

You coming to this one?

...I just traded my trio for an amp for my son...


----------



## Adcandour

JBFairthorne said:


> You coming to this one?
> 
> ...I just traded my trio for an amp for my son...


I ended up getting the newer one without the shitty bass lines. I also play it through a Bose C4 speaker system that sounds pretty good (not as good as the beatbuddy, but close).

I'd like to, but my schedule has been pretty hectic with the move. When do you leave and return?


----------



## JBFairthorne

I'll probably be leaving Barrie around 1, back in Barrie around midnight...give or take. Happy to provide top quality chauffeur services...for the modest price of a lefty Tele. It goes without saying, that if you want to argue the whole trip...it will have to be in text messages.


----------



## Guest

JBFairthorne said:


> It goes without saying, that if you want to argue the whole trip...it will have to be in text messages.


It'd take you hours to get to Gerry's.
What, pulling over every two minutes to answer!?


----------



## JBFairthorne

It would be a one sided argument...with some excellent tunes cranked.


----------



## Adcandour

JBFairthorne said:


> I'll probably be leaving Barrie around 1, back in Barrie around midnight...give or take. Happy to provide top quality chauffeur services...for the modest price of a lefty Tele. It goes without saying, that if you want to argue the whole trip...it will have to be in text messages.


I didn't think they made lefty teles. I'll keep an eye out. 

I wouldn't argue. I'd just talk about Larry behind his back.

1 to midnight is a bit of a stretch; I'll likely be rug shopping during the day - unless I can text my way out of it...


----------



## JBFairthorne

Well, drive yerself when you've got yer rug...however, rug placement will have to wait for another day.


----------



## Guest

adcandour said:


> I'd just talk about Larry behind his back.


You can say it to my face. Either way, I'd ignore ya anyways. lol.



adcandour said:


> I'll likely be rug shopping during the day ..


So that's why you like wearing hats!


----------



## Hamstrung

Just thinking of a few tunes that we could do to give us a couple days to brush up before the jam..

Ziggy Stardust
Suffragette City
Little Bones 
Fortunate Son
Sunshine of your Love
I Shot the Sheriff
Brown Sugar
Last Dance With Mary Jane
Brown Eyed Girl
Honky Tonk Woman
Cinnamon Girl
Sympathy for the Devil
Blow at High Dough
Ocean Pearl


----------



## Moosehead

good list! I was going through a few tunes yesterday.

some floyd - breath, brick in the wall (pt 1,2), comfortably fucked up

some pearl jam - whipping, corduroy, rearviewmirror, animal, crazy mary

lay it on the line
tweeter and the monkeyman (headstones)
what i got, santaria 
booze me up and get me high, waving my dick in the wind (ween)
watchtower, little wing, wind cries mary
nighttrain
the trooper, wickerman
cold gin

Probably wont play many of them but that was yesterdays rockin out session


----------



## JBFairthorne

I know maybe 1/3 of those...might be able to fake a few others. Most of the ones I know are from Ham's list.


----------



## sambonee

I like green river 
Like a hurricane 
Down by the river 

Thank you zeppelin 
Ramble on 

Locomotive breath 
Learning to fly 
New Orleans 

I got some people in tow.


----------



## Guest

The more, the merrier.
Bonus if they can sing too.


----------



## JBFairthorne

The good news...it looks like I got me a new geetar. (I couldn't sleep last night and here I am up at 5:30).

The bad news...I probably won't have it in time to bring to RW8.1.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Uh-oh. Might have new guitar tomorrow. Which means I might be able to bring it...somewhat untested. Getting some 10-46s tonight just in case...

We'll see what Purolator has to say when tracking updates.


----------



## Guest

Today's the day!
I'll be heading out around 1:30/2 ish.
You have till then to PM me for directions.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Looking forward to it. I should be there around 2-3...new axe in tow (but bringing a Strat too just in case).


----------



## Guest

I'm bringing a strat too.
Just completed project.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Haven't seen ya with a Strat yet...thought you might be prejudiced. I feel better about you and the world in general now.


----------



## Lola

Boys be safe, careful and most of all have fun! Don't talk to any strangers. Remember your manners.




Love Mom! lol


----------



## JBFairthorne

Do you mean anyone "stranger" than ourselves?


----------



## Guest

Ya! Ya. Whatever .. MOm. lol.
Yeah. I'm wearing clean underwear too. lol.


----------



## greco

It should be about 4:20 at Gerry's at the moment....even though it is 11:19 everywhere else in Ontario

Have a great jam!! 

Best to Annet (sp?) and Gerry ....and all their guests.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest

Have fun in Ottawa Dave.


----------



## Roryfan

Putting some new strings on the SG & Melody Maker as we speak. See you fellers 6ish - very heavy on the ish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roryfan

Are there a few amps to plug into? I'm kinda reluctant to bring a vintage piece to the shed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBFairthorne

Had a great time (after I found my happy place). First I had a really good buzz...I was messed up a wee bit. Then the heat hit me. I was touch and go for a bit. I just couldn't concentrate. I almost considered just going home I felt so poorly. I'm glad I didn't. Once I managed to cool the melon, all was well.

It was great to see everyone again. It was nice to "kinda" meet Rory. We didn't introduce ourselves (I was moving out of the corner near the drums as you were setting up), but I did sit and listen to you for a while. I also got a chance to meet "lurker" Dave (another Dave, these are the Dave's I know, I know...) and we got to have a nice chat about his '52 RI Tele. I'm a sucker for a nice Blonde...that's actually available lefty.

Thanks again to Gerry and Annette. A special shout out to Gerry, it was really thoughtful of him to remember our last conversation and immediately show me the lefty Strat that he picked up for those "unprepared" lefties out there. Last year he was talking about converting a righty and I was telling him, don't bother, better to just get a lefty. What a genuine, thoughtful guy. Class act all the way.

A special hello to all the guitars I admired, LP's, SG's, Strats and Teles...it just wouldn't be the same without you guys.


----------



## Guest

And your new (to you) Eastwood was nice to see.










Sorry about the shake.

I had a great time too!
Nice to see the usual culprits again. lol.
And a few new faces as well.


----------



## Guest




----------



## JBFairthorne

Fak I look OLD.

I just noticed, the pic looks like the guitar has arrows for fret markers...kinda cool look. Someone should do that.


----------



## Budda

Sorry I missed it, looks like fun was had!


----------



## Guest

left to right; buckaroobanzai, JBFairthorne, Reverbat11, Dale, Waterloo, hamstrung.










Waterloo, Reverbat11.










Moosehead, sambonee.










Dale, buckaroobanzai, Mike.


----------



## Lola

could someone give names to these people so I know who were are talking about and oh ya some names to faces.

make sense Idk At a stupid Jack and Jill last night, ate a cookie to alleviate the stupidity of these people's company and woke up with a headache worse than a hangover. How can this be?

I am so glad you guys had a great time! I would of rather of been there! It was a hula themed party and we all had to wear grass skirts and leis. Just not in the mood to have clothing standards imposed on me!

Larry who is the cute dude in the 3 picture down with the long pony tail?


----------



## Kerry Brown

I'm jealous. Looks like so much fun.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> could someone give names to these people so I know who were are talking about and oh ya some names to faces.


edited accordingly



Lola said:


> Larry who is the cute dude in the 3 picture down with the long pony tail?


That would be Moosehead.


----------



## Merlin

Larry, did you get the pedal?


----------



## Guest

Yes I did.
Thank you Merlin.


----------



## Guest

The doo-wah ladies are Sue and Annette.


----------



## Guest

Some more.
Courtesy of Annette.


































Me, in the middle.










Anthony, Gerry (Riff Wrath).


----------



## Lola

Did you guys get any live footage?

Moosehead eh?


----------



## Guest

No lack of drummers.


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> Fak I look OLD.
> 
> I just noticed, the pic looks like the guitar has arrows for fret markers...kinda cool look. Someone should do that.


Which one are you JB? Who cares about what you look like! The most important thing is, did you have fun? We all change and get old. Not too much you can do about it!


----------



## Roryfan

Roryfan said:


> See you fellers 6ish - very heavy on the ish.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apparently "If 6 Was 9" is more than just a Hendrix tune....too bad I missed most of youse guys. I've met sambonee to do a deal but was looking forward to jamming.

Stayed for a couple of hours but the bugs & requests for country songs got the better of me - c'mon man, does the guy with the "AC/DC guitar" look like he knows any Alan Jackson tunes?

Lar, we'll have to connect soon so that you can give the MM a whirl. I'd also love to A/B the Wolfetones & Shaws.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

It looks like a good time was had by all!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Did you guys get any live footage?


Did you miss the two YouTube posts?



Lola said:


> Moosehead eh?


Hands off lady.
I think he's taken. lol.
And so are you.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> It looks like a good time was had by all!


Aye!
That it was.
It always is.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Which one are you JB?


----------



## Roryfan

JBFairthorne said:


> It was great to see everyone again. It was nice to "kinda" meet Rory. We didn't introduce ourselves (I was moving out of the corner near the drums as you were setting up), but I did sit and listen to you for a while.
> 
> Thanks again to Gerry and Annette. A special shout out to Gerry, it was really thoughtful of him to remember our last conversation and immediately show me the lefty Strat that he picked up for those "unprepared" lefties out there. Last year he was talking about converting a righty and I was telling him, don't bother, better to just get a lefty. What a genuine, thoughtful guy. Class act all the way.


Crap, it always takes me a few tunes to warm up. You shoulda heard what I played just after you left. Now those were some incredible licks!

+1 to Gerry & Annette for being gracious hosts. We'll come back to look at the horses when it's light out.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Did you miss the two YouTube posts?
> 
> 
> 
> Hands off lady.
> I think he's taken. lol.
> And so are you.



Idk!

Hey, there's no harm in looking and drooling is there? I happen to be very attracted to men with long hair. Long silky locks to run my fingers through! Such a tactile feeling!

Could be so kind as to give me a link to those YouTube links? I am sort of handicapped today!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Idk!


Back up to the end of page 6.


----------



## Lola

I would of fit in there perfectly!

I could of done some really nice lead lines in there!

Johnny B Goode!


----------



## Guest

Next time?
Sept 10.
Mark it on your calendar and tell your family that it's 'set in stone'.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Next time?
> Sept 10.
> Mark it on your calendar and tell your family that it's 'set in stone'.



I am coming! If I have to walk through fire and brimstone so be it! I thought this was an annual event not bi-annual!

Is Moosehead coming? Wink, wink, nudge, nudge! Kidding.

No other female guitar players? I guess I would be in a league of my own?


----------



## GuitarT

laristotle said:


> Next time?
> Sept 10.
> Mark it on your calendar and tell your family that it's 'set in stone'.


Done! See ya then.


----------



## Hamstrung

I wasn't angry while playing drums... really! Just concentrating on a workable beat! 
Had a great time as usual. Good bunch of players this year! Again a big thanks to Gerry and Annette for hosting.


----------



## sambonee

Ok so here's one of the 2 track mixes. you can hear everything. it's a little ditty I titled, Wanna sing along? I still have to add more lyrics. 


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fthe-hurley-jam%2Friff-wraff-rw616-11-wanna-sing-along


----------



## Chito

Seems like everyone had a great time again! Hope to be around in September.


----------



## Moosehead

Lola said:


> I am coming! If I have to walk through fire and brimstone so be it! I thought this was an annual event not bi-annual!
> 
> Is Moosehead coming? Wink, wink, nudge, nudge! Kidding.
> 
> No other female guitar players? I guess I would be in a league of my own?


Hey babe, not sure about September quite yet. 

It was good times at Gerry's. Nice to see everyone again and some new faces as well. 

One hell of a hangover yesterday though, still not quite back to normal


----------



## Lola

Moosehead said:


> Hey babe, not sure about September quite yet.
> 
> It was good times at Gerry's. Nice to see everyone again and some new faces as well.
> 
> One hell of a hangover yesterday though, still not quite back to normal


I don't drink so no hangovers for me!

"Hey babe" What a nice way to wake up! I just another nice wake up call from my hubby! Wink wink, nudge nudge! Just kidding. He brought a really nice coffee to me while I was still in bed.

I missed this Riff Wrath, I have to go to this one! I am going to have to start a thread in regards to people who are going from TO so we can car pool.


----------



## Lola

So the next logical questions would be: anyone going from TO or from surrounding areas? If so, we need to carpool!


----------



## mister.zed

The picture of Waterloo with the rock n roll horns is seven shades of awesome!

I seriously gotta come out to one of these!


----------



## Hamstrung

Come out to the Riff Wrath jam and sprout some horns!


----------



## Lola

mister.zed said:


> The picture of Waterloo with the rock n roll horns is seven shades of awesome!
> 
> I seriously gotta come out to one of these!


Is this you Larry?


----------



## Hamstrung

Lola said:


> Is this you Larry?


Larry was the one taking the pics. Unfortunatly he isn't in any of these. That's "Waterloo" Dave sprouting horns. If you go back a few pages you'll see that "Reverbon11" Robert is almost sporting a set as well!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Is this you Larry?





Hamstrung said:


> Unfortunately he isn't in any of these.


You can briefly see me singing backup in the 'Mustang Sally' vid.
I placed the camera on the bass amp and made my way to the mic.


----------



## Lola

Hey Larry can you give me a brief historical synopsis on how Riff Wrath came to be.


----------



## Lola

I just had another thought! Why can't something like this be organized for Toronto and the surrounding areas?


----------



## sambonee

I ran a stag at the Rehersal factory with two rooms for $180 for 5 hours per room. It was awesome. We should do this in Toronto. Have a roaming open door atmosphere.


----------



## Hamstrung

Lola said:


> Hey Larry can you give me a brief historical synopsis on how Riff Wrath came to be.





Lola said:


> I just had another thought! Why can't something like this be organized for Toronto and the surrounding areas?


Perhaps Larry can elaborate but I'll take a shot at describing the Riff Wrath jams and history as I saw it as I've been going to them since the beginning. It started with having a gracious pair of hosts such as Gerry and Annette. Gerry has been a forum member for a long time and is always been generous with his space and time. He loaned me the use of what is now the jam space when I needed to strip a project body using chemicals before the jams started. (That project is yet to be completed!) 

Anyway the jam started when he offered the space and the assortment of gear that he'd accumulated such as amps and the drum kit that he restored and assembled. It was put out for any and all forum members that wanted to come out. At the same time he made it into a bi-annual party so a crowd of good people who love to play and/or listen to music or just join in when the spirit moves them come out and have a great time have been doing so for what is it?... 8 years now!? He's blessed with the perfect location and property to hold such parties as it's far enough removed from neighbors that nobody is bothered (I've never heard of any complaints). 

A group of "usual suspects" have been pretty consistent in coming to most of the jams. I've only missed one, maybe two in the entire time they've been going. Larry (Laristotle), Cameron (buckaroobanzai, always brings cookies!), Dale (not from the forum but a regular at the jam) Dave (Greco) and myself can usually be found there. I may be missing some people and if so, I apologize. Over the years some people have come and gone as they can make it. It's always a good time and an easy place to try out what you work on at home. 

As to organizing something similar in other locales I'd say go for it! It's a great time and a great way to meet the people on the forum who share your geography! What makes the Riff Wrath work in my opinion is what Gerry and Annette have created and so graciously offer to everyone. It's always set up and ready to go. Sure most of the guitar players bring their own amps but drums are already there and there are other amps just in case. There's always a spread of sandwich fixins and sweets put out about midway through the jam. The magic comes largely from the hosts! You'll never find a more relaxed atmosphere to just hang out and make some musical noise. The songs can get messy and sometimes solid jams can emerge but it's always fun. All that and consistent dates (The weekend before the July 1st long weekend and the weekend after labour day) make it successful.


----------



## Lola

I think I am going to take the bull by the horns and start organizing something for Toronto. The Rehearsal factory is the perfect place to do this at. Maybe there could be a small financial contribution from those attending to cover the rental of the rooms and a party platter of eats. I think the Front and Sherbourne location would be the best. It's front and center downtown TO. I think if we could get studio 1 and 6 being the biggest studios that would be perfect. Maybe if the numbers of people warrant more space we could also include a smaller studio. 

I have the time and place, just need a date.

This is going to happen this year!

Riff WRath, Toronto, 2nd generation or something like that!


----------



## JBFairthorne

Downtown is a nightmare. Somewhere near a highway, easy to get to, with lots of free parking would be preferable for most people.

...and Riff Wrath is it's own thing, hijacking the name of such a unique and wonderful event just seems wrong somehow.


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> Downtown is a nightmare. Somewhere near a highway, easy to get to, with lots of free parking would be preferable for most people.
> 
> ...and Riff Wrath is it's own thing, hijacking the name of such a unique and wonderful event just seems wrong somehow.



Suggestions for a location and a name. Downtown isn't a nightmare. It's a headache at times but when we go on a Friday night and get off the DVP it's smooth sailing. This is after 6 pm though. On a good night we can travel from Pickering to Front and Sherbourne in 20 - 25 minutes! I have timed us several times.


----------



## greco

@Lola...I admire what you are trying to do.

Why not start a new thread so that your idea is not buried in this thread and will get more exposure.

@sambonee is trying to do the same thing....did you see his thread?
Let's do a riff wrath jam in a Toronto multi-studio environment


----------



## JBFairthorne

Downtown might not be a nightmare to a passenger, but to the driver...yeah it is. But hey, it's your show.


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> Downtown might not be a nightmare to a passenger, but to the driver...yeah it is. But hey, it's your show.


I guess it's all in your perception of what a "nightmare" is!


----------



## Lola

My first request if you please.

I would love to play Crimson and Clover, Joan Jett style. I know it's only the end of February but I am getting antsy! I am so excited and will hopefully be attending the June and the September one. I can hardly wait to see everyone. It's like a dream come true!

Larry, I will be able to play Stairway to Heaven this year but you can play the solo. Ok?


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I would love to play Crimson and Clover, Joan Jett style.


Sounds cool.



Lola said:


> Larry, I will be able to play Stairway to Heaven this year but you can play the solo. Ok?


There's plenty of time to learn it.
or whoever played it last time may be there again.
I've been playing bass more than guitar lately, and liking it.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Sounds cool.
> 
> 
> 
> There's plenty of time to learn it.
> or whoever played it last time may be there again.
> I've been playing bass more than guitar lately, and liking it.


Don't you remember? You played Stairway to heaven just beautifully and Sid sang it! I sat their with my mouth wide open while watching you pluck every string! You could of heard a pin drop because all eyes were on you and him! 

Do you think the same people will come this year again? I hope that Rockabilly dude with his silver Gibson guitar is there! His playing was drool worthy! His energy was fabulous. And your other friend who played slide standing beside me! He is absolutely one of the best blues players I have ever heard! 

The scenery was magical! What was that horses names again? 

Loved every minute of it and that's why I am coming not once this year but twice!

I feel like a 5 year old waiting for Christmas morning!

This us what I live for .


----------



## Moosehead

Sign says NO STAIRWAY!

No Stairway? Denied


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Don't you remember? You played Stairway to heaven just beautifully and Sid sang it! I sat their with my mouth wide open while watching you pluck every string! You could of heard a pin drop because all eyes were on you and him!


Yes, I played the song, but, someone else played the lead. Can't recall who though.



Lola said:


> Do you think the same people will come this year again? I hope that Rockabilly dude with his silver Gibson guitar is there! His playing was drool worthy! His energy was fabulous. And your other friend who played slide standing beside me! He is absolutely one of the best blues players I have ever heard!


Everyone there played great IMO, but yeah those two shone through nicely. Rockabilly dude was playing a Gretsch.



Lola said:


> What was that horses names again?


Dancer.



Lola said:


> I feel like a 5 year old waiting for Christmas morning!


4 months away. Patience my friend.


----------



## Guest

Moosehead said:


> Sign says NO STAIRWAY!
> 
> No Stairway? Denied


----------



## Kerry Brown

You know if you don't want to wait we are having a west coast jam in May.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>


Don't care what is says! It took me too many damned hours to learn this so I'm playing it! Lol


----------



## Lola

Kerry Brown said:


> You know if you don't want to wait we are having a west coast jam in May.


Kerry thx for the invite. I could take the train! That would be amazing! Maybe another time !


----------



## Roryfan

What are the dates for 2017?


----------



## Lola

I have mentioned this to some people I play with! They want to come as well! I can hardly wait to see Laristotle, Greco, Chito and that rockabilly youngster who played that awesome silver Gretsch almost to his knees! I feel right at home. Such a wonderfully comfortable environment.

JB needs to get his butt out there too! Had a few nice conversations with him!'


----------



## Guest

If Gerry sticks to his pattern, it'll be June 24th.
It's always a week Saturday before the July 1st long weekend
and a week Saturday after the Labour day long weekend.


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> JB needs to get his butt out there too! Had a few nice conversations with him!'


BTW...Where is @JBFairthorne these days? 
I don't remember seeing any posts from him for some time.

I won't be able to attend the Riff Wrath jam this June as I will be in Calgary.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Lola

greco said:


> BTW...Where is @JBFairthorne these days?
> I don't remember seeing any posts from him for some time.
> 
> I won't be able to attend the Riff Wrath jam this June as I will be in Calgary.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


You will be surely missed! Your such an approachable person! Just so easy to talk to!


----------



## Lola

greco said:


> BTW...Where is @JBFairthorne these days?
> I don't remember seeing any posts from him for some time.
> 
> I won't be able to attend the Riff Wrath jam this June as I will be in Calgary.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


I messaged JB a couple of weeks ago! He just has some issues he has to deal with! I am sure he will be back soon!


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> I messaged JB a couple of weeks ago! He just has some issues he has to deal with! I am sure he will be back soon!


@Lola Thanks for the update re: JB.

I also appreciate your earlier compliment. Thanks.

During this next jam, you need to leave your square foot tile area and get up in front of a mic...just push one of the guys out of the way and claim the space for a few songs!


----------



## Lola

greco said:


> @Lola Thanks for the update re: JB.
> 
> I also appreciate your earlier compliment. Thanks.
> 
> During this next jam, you need to leave your square foot tile area and get up in front of a mic...just push one of the guys out of the way and claim the space for a few songs!


Ya know what Greco? I planned on doing that all ready!lol I want to sing a song by Grand Funk Railroad. This song just rocks and it's so easy. I really love this song because Mark the singer in GFR is one of my heroes. I just love his voice and he plays a Parker. What more could I ask for? lol


----------



## GuitarT

greco said:


> BTW...Where is @JBFairthorne these days?
> I don't remember seeing any posts from him for some time.
> 
> I won't be able to attend the Riff Wrath jam this June as I will be in Calgary.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Say it ain't so! Who's going to join me for an acoustic jam outside?


----------

